# Plumbing



## JamesM (27 Jul 2008)

I'm thinking of making my own intake and spraybar setup for my Tetratec EX700 filters. The existing ones are naff as their boxy design limits positioning.

Where's the best place to source the parts? Black pvc pipe, elbow connectors, step up/down connectors, etc.? Can anyone recommend sizes to use? The EX700's use 12/16mm tubing iirc.

I'd also like to do this on my larger tank with my EX1200, and add a pond pump for added and much needed flow... 16/22mm hose, and 21.5 for the pond pump.

Any help or advice would be appreciated


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jul 2008)

Hi James,
               A less aesthetic, but more effective alternative is to just run the 12/16 mm tubing straight to the spraybar. Bin the boxy contraption.   Yes, I know, that's the lazy man's solution - but laziness is the mother of invention.  

Cheers,


----------



## JamesM (27 Jul 2008)

I already did this with the spraybar on the EX1200, but the small tank is open top, so I want it to look as neat as possible, and I can also combine both EX700's instead of having two intake pipes and two spray bars.

The large tank also needs something putting together for the pond pump... my local B&Q, Homebase, Wickes, etc. are shite for stuff like this too


----------



## beeky (14 Aug 2008)

A bit late I know, but I bought some various bits and pieces for a similar setup here:

http://www.fishfurfeather.com/plumbing-rigid-pipe-and-fittings-c-1_120_121.html

I bought a length of pipe and made my own spray bar!


----------



## JamesM (14 Aug 2008)

Thanks Beeky, that's who I was thinking of using if B&Q can't supply everything... The problem I'm having atm is finding a step from my 12/16mm hose to 21.5mm pipe work... I'm going to raid a pond supplier on the weekend though, so hopefully I'll find something


----------

